
Scientists reverse damage of Alzheimer’s disease in human brain cells (2018) - known
https://www.drugdevelopment-technology.com/news/scientists-reverse-damage-alzheimers-disease-human-brain-cells/
======
juancampa
> Neurons were created using skin cells donated by Alzheimer’s patients

It's amazing this is even possible

~~~
AstralStorm
Reasonably easy, given current state of stem cell research.

Having neurons is different from having a useful neural connection though, or
part of brain...

